# Liberty Haze grow



## Gaiant (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been struggling with low humidity  so added a humidifier, well I've managed to bring the humidity up to 30% and the plants show a marked growth improvement over the last 3 days. I'm running a 600 watt MH and a T5 four tube 6500 at 52.5 watts/sq' in a 4x4x8 tent.  Today is day 20 into veg and I'm considering applying 1/2 strength nutes (grow, micro, bloom) up from 1/4 strength when watering every other dry/wet cycle. I've read Liberty Haze requires 5 to 8 weeks to finish ( growing Liberty Haze x4.) but some literature suggests longer. From your growing experiences are there any suggestions for growing this strain? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2014)

I think you are looking at at least 9 weeks to finish her. I would only use growing nutes now not flowering.  They look very nice. I have not grown her but googles some grows and most say 9 weeks to finish.

Green mojo to you for the grow. oh, and welcome to MP.


----------



## Gaiant (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for your help. I'll try to keep this updated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 31, 2014)

I know of NO plant that will finish flowering in 5 weeks....where did you get that info (as it simply is not true)?  There are a few mostly indica strains that may finish in 7-8 weeks, but most take 9 weeks or longer.  And hazes are known for their long flowering times.  Where did you get the seeds?  The breeder info should give you a good idea on the flowering time (though they tend to be optimistic and this is with a well dialed in space and no stress to the plants).  Barney's Farms shows this to be a 60-65 day strain.

What nutrients are you using?  If you are running a 3 part nutrient you will need to use all 3 in differing amounts--just the grow will not be enough.  Follow the directions on the web site or on the bottles.  I am sure that the plants are big enough to go to 1/2 strength nutes or maybe even stronger. 

How exactly do you have the T5 mounted?  The T5 is probably not adding much to the grow.  For a T5 to be effective if has to be down almost on top of the canopy--within inches of the plants.  If you do this, you end up blocking light from the much stronger HID, which needs to be further away.


----------



## Gaiant (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes you are correct thank you, and I looked back to check my source it read 7-9 weeks probably on the short side then as suggested, my bad  These are clones I did not take but rather brought home in beer cups on Dec 10. Basically I have the lights side by side and the MH as close as possible to tops of plants right at 19" above tops. 

But I believe my watts per sq' is off.  I'm running a 600 MH for veg and came across a chart showing an HPS at 19" with roughly 11,681 lumens. So my objective is to increase my watts per sq' a short term fix. All four plants are tightly grouped and centered to the light source so I've been rotating the pots. I'm planning two 5x7 rooms veg and flower. Each room will run 2 1000k lights but need a few grows under my belt before committing. 

These plants were repotted into 6.5" 11 days back and the one I call the runt suffered some tap root trauma during the process but appears to be doing well now although lacking in height. So, today is a water day then I will move the nutes up to 1/2 strength as suggested that being General Hydroponics ( grow, micro, and bloom for soil feeding) in equal amts for now following the chart recommendations.   Gads, I hate working in this small tent and the girls have lots to grow but thought it the best bang for the buck for now a lot to be said for keeping it simple at the learning stage


----------



## Gaiant (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm using the lift method to gauge when dry and the runt is a good half day behind not drinking as fast still but it was one day behind so I'm liking its root develop progress.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 31, 2014)

No, they are too old to be feeding the equal amounts.  They need the grow nutes.  You want to go with the schedule for whatever week of vegging you are in, but go ahead and cut the amounts in half if you are worried.  However, I believe that they should be able to take full nutes as large as they are and they are clones, so the same biological age as the mother.  I am thinking it is something like 15 ml of grow, 10 ml of micro, and 5 ml of bloom in a gallon of water.  Always add the micro first.

Like I said, watts means nothing.  Figure lighting needs with lumens.  A T5 that is any amount of distance away from the canopy is useless as supplemental light.  If it is mounted at 19", there is very very little light getting to the plants.  T5s need to be close, an inch or 2.  Even if the plants are all together in one corner, the light is disbursing throughout the space.  I would get rid of the T5 and get the MH closer.  Do you have an air cooled hood?  That makes a lot of difference how close you can get the light.  I can keep a 1000W with air cooled reflector within 12" or so.


----------



## Gaiant (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok will do thanks... My 600 is a cool tube so I'll take the T5 out and get closer with the 600, will also increase the proportion and stick the the feeding chart by the week.  I Am using ocean soil and have been adjusting the water after adding nutes to Ph 6.5


----------



## Gaiant (Dec 31, 2014)

Using exhaust with carbon scrubber.  Also mixing nutes to water then adjusting Ph to 6.5 using ocean soil.  Aghh, posted twice not sure how to delete it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds like everything is good in your tent.  And your plants look happy.  I think they will enjoy the "extra" lumens.  I would drop the light a couple of inches a day and see how the plants react.  I can get my 1000W quite close--about a foot--without burning or bleaching the tops.


----------



## Gaiant (Jan 2, 2015)

I appreciate the advice given on increasing the nutes feedings and proximity lighting requirements. A little bondage and I've adjusted the 600 watt closer to the plants... I had issues with low humidity so I now have the humidifier timed to come on and off throughout the 20/4 cycle. Im seeing vigorous growth in the veg stage. I plan to repot next week then flip them at 6 weeks.  Plants have grown since this pic was taken. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HardysBAR (Jan 3, 2015)

You have to use a jeweler's scope and look at the crystals ...   Clear, then Milky, then Amber.  It's ready when it's mostly milky and a some ambers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2015)

Did you buy fem seeds or are you going to have to sex these?


----------



## Gaiant (Jan 3, 2015)

These plants are clones and I will keep an eye on them into the flowering stage. I'll be growing feminized seeds Purchased from Nirvana.  I'll pop some Northern Lights, Haze 1, and Cannatonic very soon.  I grew outdoor in Southern Oregon years back when seed stock choices were simple. 

I was wondering about the color and percentage of Amber for this sativa dominant strain. Will an Indica dominant require less or more amber by percentage?  Or does the particular hybrid itself dictate the optimum mature flower characteristics?  There are so many out there.


----------



## Gaiant (Jan 3, 2015)

Ahhh so milky is optimum where Amber shows the signs of THC degradation and different effects.


----------



## Gaiant (Jan 4, 2015)

Yowsers the haze is liking the increased light and nutes so the plan is to transplant into final pots in 2 days then flip at six weeks if I can hold em back that long. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2015)

Clones, so they should all be girls.  Were these your clones, from a dispensary, or a friend?  

When to take your plants is somewhat a matter of taste.  With sativas, I want an up energetic high, so I want little, if any, amber.  Just my preference, some think a plant is not done until you can see at least some amber.  I do not really think amber is a sign of a degraded trich--black and brown trichs are dead trichs.  I do like to let indica strains get into the amber, because I want those to be an evening, relaxing type high.

If you believe that your plants are going to get too big or tall, you can do some training now while they are still in veg if you want to.  How many plants do you have?  I have some concerns about you having too many plants for your space.  The sats tend to get bigger than indicas, and hazes can tend to stretch and become somewhat willowy.


----------



## Gaiant (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been tieing the tops back. I have 4 plants my first indoor and purchased at the dispensary, but not wanting to cut myself short on height. Thinking it may be wise to repot tomorrow then water Ph adjusted only then flip them at 5 weeks instead of the sixth week I had planned. I can start the early flowering nute schedule in one week?  
Is a flush proper before the early flowering stage?  I so appreciate and value your input.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

I grow either DWC or organic soil and do not do a flush between.  I do think that Hush recommends a flush around that time to get rid of any buildups you may have.


----------



## Gaiant (Jan 9, 2015)

Less than a week left before I flip the plants. I put together a flood table will try that for the next grow Libert Haze and NL. I tested my tap water today for PPL and it read 107. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Plants look nice and healthy, keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Gaiant (Jan 29, 2015)

Hit the day 49 of the grow and just began week 2 flwr and I'm waiting on my 750 true watt, 300 5 watt led to arrive. The plan is to finish the grow under led. This will be my first experience using an led so I'm really looking foward to another 10-11 weeks to finish this way. These girls have been under a 600 watt HPS for 2 weeks now.  I've seen so many great looking flowers under led in the forums here and am getting very excited to check it out for myself.  I'm thinking the LED should penetrate this Liberty Haze very well. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 4, 2015)

Just started 3rd week of flower and on the 12/12 cycle but I've read about decreasing the light by 30 mins every two weeks down to final at 9/15 so I thought I'd give it a try. Today I dropped the light to 11/13 and will decrease that by the 30 mins every two weeks down to the minimum. I've also begun using Beastie Bloom as a supplement the plants received their first dose yesterday. My question is should I continue watering with the GH nutes as is and use the supplement separately oh say every other watering just Ph corrected H2O and Beastie?  And another question is it ok to water with nutes every watering or every other watering while in the flower stage? If feeding every watering should I apply Beastie Bloom at same time or space that out to every other watering?  I know this is such an important stage in the plants cycle.  Lastly I started the Gas Lantern cycle on my seedlings I see benefits to this method although no real experience using it.


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 4, 2015)

The more I read into the GLR the more I'm thinking it's not a good way to veg it leans more toward $$ savings I think. Think I'll stick with conventional veg cycle but so far as flowering cycles go is it better to stay at 12/12 rather than slowly decrease the light cycle?  With all the hype out there on the net it's easy for a first time indoor grower to change paths so I suppose there is a lot to be said for the KISS saying. Better said, how can one prove wrong the tried and true methods as witnessed by experienced growers. I think there is a quote by Rosenthall saying, "Why would anyone want to use anything but a 24/0 during veg lol. Although not open to debate because Everyone has their tried and true methodoly and if it works keep it there is always room for improvement through experience and knowledge.  However I am doing a 20/4 with my veg not by proof that a plant needs some rest rather just a feeling a of mine having grown things over the years that everything organic needs some rest including me lol.  Crap, think I'm rambling. The beauty of a grow log a place to record thoughts and reflections and hookup with likewise good peeps with same interests. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 5, 2015)

The up and coming crop of six consists of 3 Haze 1, and 3 California Nuggets. I planned to go DWC with this bunch but decided that due to my lack of experience I will stick with KISS for now so I'll grow these in my super soil once they are ready to re-pot. The youngins' are around 20 days from germination I kinda sorta dragged my feet on putting them into the pots when thinking DWC or soil. I fimed 2 of the six today.  I plan to grow these in my new space of 10x14' out in the shop. Got 2 1000k lights coming but still need to get the shop space ready it is pre-wired for 220... Relief but this will be a bare bones startup. I'll need to add stuff as I go. For now lights on and a place to grow are the priority.  Sure feels good to grow again although indoor vs outdoor it's just a great feeling. 

One big question though, the Bloom supplements are only to be used 2-3 times in the flowering cycle along with the GH 3 part series nutes?  Beastie Bloom maybe 1-3 times during flowering I don't know lots of conflicting stuff on the net wanting to sell their products?  I'm not wanting lockout so I've used it once and that at beginning of 3 weeks flowering. But I am using the GH series every other watering.ood way to reconnect with nature I think and kinda gets into your bones. I've been away from growing for too many years now and considering how things used to be, it is refreshing being able to chat with others who have like interests... Not so much in the closet nowadays I'm digging it.

One big question though, the Bloom supplements are only to be used 2-3 times in the flowering cycle along with the GH 3 part series nutes?  Beastie Bloom maybe 1-3 times during flowering I don't know lots of conflicting stuff on the net wanting to sell their products?  I'm not wanting lockout so I've used it once and that at beginning of 3 weeks flowering. But I am using the GH series every other watering. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2015)

Gaiant said:


> Just started 3rd week of flower and on the 12/12 cycle but I've read about decreasing the light by 30 mins every two weeks down to final at 9/15 so I thought I'd give it a try. Today I dropped the light to 11/13 and will decrease that by the 30 mins every two weeks down to the minimum. I've also begun using Beastie Bloom as a supplement the plants received their first dose yesterday. My question is should I continue watering with the GH nutes as is and use the supplement separately oh say every other watering just Ph corrected H2O and Beastie? And another question is it ok to water with nutes every watering or every other watering while in the flower stage? If feeding every watering should I apply Beastie Bloom at same time or space that out to every other watering? I know this is such an important stage in the plants cycle. Lastly I started the Gas Lantern cycle on my seedlings I see benefits to this method although no real experience using it.


 
There is no benefit whatsoever to lowering the lights a little at a time.  In fact, it will probably contribute to stretch and lengthen the flowering time.  Do not start counting 12/12 unless/until you are actually at 12/12.  Remember that we are not trying to copy the outdoor environment with indoor grows

I personally have never seen much, if any improvement in bud growth using "bloom boosters".  But regardless of what you are using, you need to follow the manufacturer's directions.  This is very high in P and K, so be careful.  This is what I found at Fox Farm's web site:  "Start with Open Sesame® in the fifth or sixth week of a plant&#8217;s life. Once buds emerge, feed your plants with Beastie Bloomz® every other watering according to package directions and our Feeding Schedule."  I have to say that every other watering seems like a lot since it is a 0-50-30 nutrient.  What made you decide on that instead of going with one of the GH things like Kool Bloom?  I can tell you that the dry Kool Bloom that is 2-45-20 is only recommended the last 3 weeks or so of bloom because of the amount of P and K.  Most people just add any additives with the rest of the nutes.

I do not believe that there is any reason to believe that a gas lantern light schedule is good for plants. What kind of scientific reasoning is behind this light schedule?  

.


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you Hemp Godess yes I'm not wavering from the 12/12 FLWR cycle and I'll stick with the GH nutes for now. As a newbie now is not the time for experimentation gads, just need to finish this grow. I read an article on the Gas Light theory but have not found science to support it. The plants are doing good soon to enter week 4 flwr.  Had a small high temp issue with the oil filled heater I had put into the tent but that is corrected and temps with the new led light are staying consistent at 79.7 degrees after dialing up the exhaust.  I've stopped feeding bloom because of the high Beastie Bloom dose and will let that dilute over feedings before I apply GH bloom supplements. So far so good


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 15, 2015)

Soon be moving into week 5 of the flwr and wish I had the patience of my plants lol. So far so good, have the girls under the platinum led and I'm not noticing any adverse affect while running the temp at 84-85 degrees with lights on. The girls are liking it! Still watering every third day roughly 2 gals between the four of em. I'm not seeing a change in feeding uptake at the current temp but am prepared to change that if necessary. Feeding nutes as suggested following GH. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 17, 2015)

This will be my last untimely entry into this journal I see the benefit for writing strictly by the beginning of each week because things do change so on entry/ week will help me to make more sense of the grow as seen in weekly blocks of time. Hence since I'm here lol I'm going to take the time to reflect on a few things. The girls remain under the 750 actual led light and they really are looking chipper. I'm seeing lots of bud stacking and with another 6-7 grow weeks left to go I all ready find myself fantasizing on taking that first hit... Ya know for me it's not just the finish rather the finish with joint in hand, that orgasmic moment when you know all has come together as planned.  

So, The plants asked for water this morning and appears  the water intake has gone up where I had been using roughly 2 gals/ day now it is 3 gal split 4 evenly divided amongst them. Temps remain same as does the RH but again roughly so no big swings for either.  Because I've no previous grow experience to compare HPS to LED all I can conclude from this grow are my first hand observations while watching from the side lines with the plants under an led. 

My impression is the plants are totally digging the light the buds are filling in very nicely and stacking. I having to tie back sever of the stalks due to stem weight. Temp still running 85 deg and after the lights have been off for a while I'm recording off light in the  low 70' deg.  The current feeding schedule consist of the 3 part GH and water Ph6.5 and the well water here runs @7 off the tap plants in soil. . It's great keeping a diary online here I do keep a private write everything down journal but this helps me to put it together.  All things aside here are just some flwr pics taken over the last couple weeks:

Have a Great Day &#128515; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 17, 2015)

really healthy looking plants. I feel like the LED is gonna get them frosty now


----------



## Gaiant (Feb 28, 2015)

Week 5 and I guess something had to go wrong sooner than later. Damage was done to one of the colas this morning and it had to be removed with 3 weeks on the short side left to flower. . It's kinda of a hard thing to do we spend so much time nurturing our plants in all "not a good day." But the Haze stone is wonderful. On the flip side my 6 young ones are soon to be flipped and will need to tie them back before I throw the net over them. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh well, I guess you have an early tester. Going by that bud you should have some  nice smoke.


----------



## Gaiant (Mar 1, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Oh well, I guess you have an early tester. Going by that bud you should have some  nice smoke.



Thanks MR1 have it drying now  like this haze stone so I've got 3 at 6 weeks in my new grow space and just put them into the room yesterday.


----------

